

Ask HN: Why Light Table not being developed actively? - kimh

I see very small number of commits in the project in 2015. Does anyone know if if the project is already dead? Or just being inactive temporally for some reasons?
======
mark_l_watson
Well, Chris and his friends are using Lightable for Eve development so I don't
think that Light Table is going to get dropped on the floor.

I donated to early LT development (although I spend my considerable Clojure
dev time using IntelliJ with a separate command line repl) and I am looking
forward to trying Eve when available. Granger is an amazing talent,
considering his work at Microsoft, LT, and a ton of open source.

------
shadeless
The last thing I remember reading about Light Table is that the founders were
moving on to work on their new project, Eve: [http://www.chris-
granger.com/2014/10/01/beyond-light-table/](http://www.chris-
granger.com/2014/10/01/beyond-light-table/)

